
Jeff Wilke: The Amazon Chief Who Obsesses Over Consumers - snadwich
https://www.wsj.com/articles/jeff-wilke-the-amazon-chief-who-obsesses-over-consumers-1507627802
======
WheelsAtLarge
Amazon is always talking about making sure customers are happy. They do a
great job at that for the most part but my biggest frustration with them is
the crappy search on their site.

Why is it so crappy, Amazon? It's an easy fix when you compare it to keeping
millions of customers happy which is hard.

